# Drivers side window won't come back up



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

When I roll down my window I have to play with the switch over and over to get it to come back up. Usually this is a motor issue. Just curious if anyone else has ran into this? What can I check?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

it could just be a switch issue. you could try unscrewing the switch assembly from the door and shorting the contacts of the switch to see if the motor turns on. if it doesn't, then it might be the motor. if it does, i'd say bad switch.


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

also might be a long shot but the window could be slightly off track and the motor will stop if there is a enough resistance, my window has a slight movement at the top of the roll up and if its cold enough or the window is dirty the motor will kick off until i push it back into place weird i know but not worth fixing


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

interesting thoughts. Sometimes it works all the time. I usually see the problems in the rain or cold. I'm trying to hold out until it warms up.


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

huh thats weird in the rain i typically have the problem when it hits negative ten, but usually when it rains and or snows it gives it a little less friction so maybe your problem is electric


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Let me know if you have any other ideas. I'll tear it apart when it's warm


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I had the same problem and I suspect it is a switch. It doesn't work that well when it's cold. I will need to buy a switch to replace it cuz I was pulling so hard that I snapped it. I ran into this same problem on that Supra so I guess it's a common issue on older cars. In my Supra I disasembled the switch and clean it really well with a q-tips. I put back all the microscopic pieces and switch worked like it's brand new.


----------



## JarZe (Nov 6, 2007)

Jdoggsc said:


> it could just be a switch issue. you could try unscrewing the switch assembly from the door and shorting the contacts of the switch to see if the motor turns on. if it doesn't, then it might be the motor. if it does, i'd say bad switch.


Do you have a diagram that can help me short the contacts (wires) to see if it's the motor or the the switch? I'm having the exact same problem in my 98 Altima...


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

This is a pretty common problem with the B14. The switch gets cold or wet and doesn't work properly, usually worse in high humidity (like in the rain). Only real fix is a new switch, which I think the dealer can still get. It's especially bad if the switch has ever been wet. I left my window down slightly during a small shower I was driving through and the switch hasn't been the same since.

As far as which contacts to short, it's best to use a test light or meter to find which circuits control up or down. If you just start shorting contacts together you might burn something up. My advice: get a new switch; it's much better in the long run and a more permanent solution to the problem.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn it appers this is a common problem for B14. My car has 146,xxx miles and is started to show its age. It's a 1998 200SX SE. Does anyone know the price of a brand new driver side window switch?


----------



## pyromanaic414 (Dec 20, 2009)

i was wondering about switches too. i saw some generic switches on a marine supply website and didnt know if they would work. both my passenger side switches broke off and 1 of the back window switches on the drivers door is starting to stick and im pretty sure its about to break.


----------



## JarZe (Nov 6, 2007)

SupraMK3 said:


> Damn it appers this is a common problem for B14. My car has 146,xxx miles and is started to show its age. It's a 1998 200SX SE. Does anyone know the price of a brand new driver side window switch?


I think I saw it for around 60 dollars at amazon, I looked at some auto parts sites and the price was around 60 - 80 bucks, hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe the switch itself man.


----------



## dfresh (Jun 19, 2004)

mine has the same issue. prob the switch since i'm at 158,000 miles. when its cold it takes couple tries but now that the weather is warmer it works fine. i may wash then windows a bit.


----------



## mbz321 (Aug 14, 2009)

This happened to me soon after I bought my car...thought it was the motor, but took the buttons apart and jamming a screwdriver (prob. not the best idea) where the button was made it go back up. Luckily I got one for around 40 bucks from someone parting out their low-mileage SE-R wreck. Make sure you don't make a mistake like I did and order the one for the '95 model if you have a newer one...it uses a slightly different connection and won't work.


----------



## skydancerca (Feb 13, 2015)

*1998 Nissan Altima with the same problem.*

duplicate posting , by mistake.


----------



## skydancerca (Feb 13, 2015)

*1998 Nissan Altima with the same problem, resolved.*

Old thread, still helpful! Just had this happen today. My good old Altima with 250.000 miles on it wouldn't roll the driver side window back up, the 'auto' switch for the driver's side window became unresponsive all of a sudden. Tried and tried but nothing happened. The switches for the other windows worked. I was going to buy a new switch, then came across this thread. I held the 'auto'switch down for period of time and I heard it click periodically. I did this several times. Then I pulled the switch up as far as I could and held it there, and the mechanism started working again, the window rolled up. I think it just re-set. I'll keep an eye on it, may still need replacing at some point, as it is 16 years old... Thanks for the help, folks.


----------



## jandyjace (Oct 29, 2018)

*Back passenger window*

I have a 2010 Nissan Cube that I rolled the back passenger window down an inch or so and drove for a bit. By the time I stopped, the window had fell completely down and wouldn't go back up via the swich (driver switch or back passenger switch). I tried unhooking the battery for a bit and that didn't reset. Any other ideas? I'm a female with limited vehicle knowledge, but I'm too cheap to pay to fix it. I really just want it to stay up and I'll leave it be. I got the door panel off, but don't really see an obvious answer.

thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like either the window regulator broke or the window became detached from the regulator. Impossible for me to say without seeing it in person.


----------

